

Clippy must die... and Gates should get out of our classrooms' lives - kingkawn
http://www.substancenews.net/articles.php?page=2749#comments

======
viraptor
I'm not sure if I'd agree with any side here. Probably don't have enough
information from the place itself. However the situation itself reminds me of
a similar conversation between managers and developers.

Managers made great plans and tried to structure everything. More processes,
more control, more planning, more measuring. Meanwhile good developers did as
much work as they could while trying to workaround the processes to make their
lives easier, sometimes argued the rules cannot be properly implemented, etc.
Worse developers either tried to follow the program with either better or
worse result, but usually with lots of bureaucracy and complaining. Bad ones
ignored it and failed on all fronts...

What was definitely lacking was the trust that developers can do their job
without constant managing... On the other hand, there weren't many good
developers either.

------
kingkawn
Just thought it was interesting to see the rabidly opposed side's view spelled
out a bit. I don't think they're proposing solutions to problems here other
than, "wait for good people to come."

------
anigbrowl
_If you deserve it, the bird will fly in the window._

Everything that's wrong with US public education in one sentence.

